# Mutilated torso



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Allright, so I filled the empty shell with some PU foam. Yesterday, I filled the holes near the shoulders, and today I filled the abdomen. The foam is expanding away now, it will take some cutting and sanding to turn it into something resembling a gory wound.






​


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks gr8!

a little bit of paint & it'll be amazing!

amk


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

This looks awesome so far - what an awesome idea 
Who knew PU was so versatile!?


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

After the foam had completely cured, I carved a large cavity in it using a Dremel and a sanding bit.






​
Next, I used polyester filler to create a jagged, torn edge to the wound. It took me a few passes, with lots and lots of sanding in between, to get a decent result. I could only mix up small batches of polyester at a time, because it has a working time of only ten minutes. The outside, where the polyester meets the skin, required a lot of sanding. The inside wasn't sanded at all, the irregular, rough appearance is exactly what I needed.














​
Finally, I coated the entire inside with a 50/50 mixture of cheap white house paint and acrylic caulk. I added a bit of red paint so I could see when it was thoroughly mixed. The mixture is a very thick paste that covers the foam and the polyester, so you don't see any more seams, and it also hides the spongy foam texture.






​
It will take a couple of days to dry completely. I used a paintbrush that was already more or less ruined. Don't use a new brush for this because you'll probably have to throw it away afterwards anyway!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Allright, so I'm almost done painting this thing! I primed it using a plastic primer first, and then spray painted it entirely in raw sienna, wich makes a fine basic flesh tone. The wounds were painted in carmine.






​
The wounds looked too brightly red, so I made a 50/50 mixture of carmine and burnt umber, diluted this a bit and splashed it on the wounds. When dry, it looks a lot like dried blood, with the bright red showing through in some places.
The skin was still a boring, flat shade, so I mixed a bit of pink and burnt umber and thinly applied it with a sponge to create darker spots. For the bruises, a mixture of gray and blue was used. I used some pictures of real bruises as a reference, wich helped greatly. A real bruise has a brownish outline, with a gray-blue center.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






​
It starts to look quite good! All that needs to be done now is blood drips. I also took the effort to use our good camera and take the prop outside to take a decent picture


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Almost finished! I added lots and lots of blood. I took some carmine paint and darkened it with burnt umber (I guess about a 3/1 ratio), and thinned it to a creamy consistency, thin enough so it would slowly drip down. Then I started putting drops of paint on all the wounds and let gravity do its job.






​
I originally intended to call it finished after this, but then someone at another forum came up with a suggestion. Since she doesn't have nipples, I should add some sort of tassels. I'm not quite sure what I'm gonna do next, but it's a great idea. I'll see what I'll come up with.


----------

